# VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik



## Rantanplan_420 (12. September 2012)

Das der VDSF nicht grade viel für die Angler in D. unternimmt ist ja mittlerweile jedem klar der sich auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat. Etwas das mir aber mindestens ebenso aufstößt bzw. mich abstößt ist, dass man da offensichtlich auch kein Problem hat auf NS-Symbolik (bzw. welche die damit asoziiert wird) zurück zu greifen. Was ich meine, ist die Wolfsangel die das Verbandsbanner ,,ziert''. Eine Wolfsangel war ursprünglich, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Gerät zum fangen von Wölfen, irgendwann wurde das dann als runenähnliches Symbol (heraldistische Figur) verwendet, schon vor der NS-Zeit und hauptsächlich in Wappen etc. Allerdings auch in selbiger als Erkennungszeichen,in den frühen 30er Jahren war sie das Symbol der elsässisch-autonomistischen Jungmannschaft einer Rechtsextremen und antisemitischen Vereinigung die von Hermann Bickler gegründet wurde.Die Adjutanten der Hitlerjugend trugen sie als Ärmelaufnäher, auch die „SA-Standarte Feldherrenhalle“ und der „Nationalsozialistische Schülerbund“ verwendeten dieses Symbol als Ausdruck der Wehrhaftigkeit. 
Die Wolfsangel steht in Deutschland aufgrund ihrer historischen Verwendung zur NS-Zeit in der Liste der verbotenen Zeichen nach Paragraph 86a StGb. hier gibt es zwar eine Ausnahmeregelung ich finde es dennoch äußerst anstößig und abstoßend das ein (Fischerei)Verband als in der öffentlichkeit mehr oder weniger präsente Instanz, offensichtlich auf unsere Historie und die damit einhergehende Verantwortung schei*t. Sowas kotzt mich an! Ich häng mir auch kein Hakenkreuz ins Fenster nur weil ich Buddhisten toll finde und ich mich auf diesem Wege gerichtlich rechtfertigen könnte und es somit auch dürfte. Noch ein Punkt mehr an dem man sieht welche Spinner nicht nur in der Bundes sondern auch in der Verbandspolitik sitzen.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Ich habe mal einen vom Verband darauf angesprochen, er erklärte es mir so:
Das Symbol wurde schon vor den Verbrechern im damaligen Angelverband benutzt und es sollte eine Art Erinnerung an den von den Nazis zerschlagenen Angelverband sein.


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Moin!

Na endlich mal einer der sich damit beschäftigt, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Natürlich sind alle VSDFler Nazis, genauso wie alle Leute Nazis sind die Ben Sherman, Lonsdale oder Pitbull Klamotten tragen, alle St.Pauli Fans Zecken sind, alle engagierten Fußballfans Hooligans und so weiter...#q 
Was wäre unser liebes Deutschland doch nur ohne Vorurteile und Engstirnigkeit.
Leute, geht einfach angeln #6

Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen vom Verband darauf angesprochen, er erklärte es mir so:
> Das Symbol wurde schon vor den Verbrechern im damaligen Angelverband benutzt und es sollte eine Art Erinnerung an den von den Nazis zerschlagenen Angelverband sein.




Eben, ich sehe da auch überhaupt keinen Grund zur Aufregung!

@TE

Mit dieser Argumentation könntest du auch gegen das dem Petri folgende Heil vorgehen...|uhoh:


----------



## weserwaller (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Passend zum Thema ist das HIER


----------



## Franky (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Da war mal was mit Kirche und Dorf und so... Mannomann! Differenzierung ist schon eine schwierige Sache, wie es mir scheint!


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Na endlich mal einer der sich damit beschäftigt, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Natürlich sind alle VSDFler Nazis, genauso wie alle Leute Nazis sind die Ben Sherman, Lonsdale oder Pitbull Klamotten tragen, alle St.Pauli Fans Zecken sind, alle engagierten Fußballfans Hooligans und so weiter...#q
> Was wäre unser liebes Deutschland doch nur ohne Vorurteile und Engstirnigkeit.
> ...



Tja, dich mag es nicht interessieren - ich finde es jedenfalls auch pervers sich einer Symbolik zu bedienen die 1. Nichts mit der Fischerei zu tun hat und 2. NS-assoziiert ist.
Ich meine ein Deutscher WasweißichVerband der sich mit nem Hakenkreuz schmückt oder eine Stadt mit der Odal-Rune im Wappen würde mich auch stören - ach, letzteres gibt es ja...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klein_Oschersleben
#h


----------



## Tate (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Irgendwie sollte man doch auch die "Kirche im Dorf" lassen. Bloss weil in der Vergangenheit Symbole und Gesten verwendet wurden die schon lange Zeit zuvor exsitierten zu verbieten ist in meinen Augen vollkommener Blödsinn. Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee die Autobahnen zurück zu bauen,obwohl diese doch damals nur zum militärischen Zwecke gebaut wurden. Wenn Dinge verboten werden die unmittelbar in jener Zeit entstanden sind und nur zu propagandistischen Zwecken kann ich es nachvollziehen ansonsten gäbe es so viele andere Dinge die verboten werden müssten weil sie von wem auch immer missbraucht wurden. Ich bin übrigens kein Sympatisant vom VDSF.


----------



## GeorgeB (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Ob man Sympathisant des Verbandes ist oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.



> Sten schrieb: ...ich sehe da auch überhaupt keinen Grund zur Aufregung!



Sic!


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Tate schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte man doch auch die "Kirche im Dorf" lassen. Bloss weil in der Vergangenheit Symbole und Gesten verwendet wurden die schon lange Zeit zuvor exsitierten zu verbieten ist in meinen Augen vollkommener Blödsinn. Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee die Autobahnen zurück zu bauen,obwohl diese doch damals nur zum militärischen Zwecke gebaut wurden. Wenn Dinge verboten werden die unmittelbar in jener Zeit entstanden sind und nur zu propagandistischen Zwecken kann ich es nachvollziehen ansonsten gäbe es so viele andere Dinge die verboten werden müssten weil sie von wem auch immer missbraucht wurden. Ich bin übrigens kein Sympatisant vom VDSF.



Jein. 
Für das Verbot von gewissen Symbolen bin ich bei Weitem nicht - Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben (leider) auch, dass Voll*dioten sagen dürfen, was sie meinen.
Allerdings hat eine größere Institution eben auch eine gewisse Verantwortung und muss bei dem was sie sagen bzw. repräsentieren aufpassen.

Nebenher: Ein Fischereiaufseher in VDSF Montur mit Wolfsangel auf der Schulter ist für die Presse und/oder anglerfeindliche Propaganda eine Person mit nem "Kick me!"-Zettel auf dem Rücken - gerade in komischen (meist stark linken) Ökoszenen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Bei allem was dieser Verband schon angerichtet hat gegen Angler, ist das wirklich eines der kleinsten Probleme!!

Das sich ja auch lösen wird, wenn der DAV zum VDSF übergetreten ist und sich dieser dann nicht nur umbenennt in DAFV, sondern auch ein neues Logo kriegen soll..


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei allem was dieser Verband schon angerichtet hat gegen Angler, ist das wirklich eines der kleinsten Probleme!!
> 
> Das sich ja auch lösen wird, wenn der DAV zum VDSF übergetreten ist und sich dieser dann nicht nur umbenennt in DAFV, sondern auch ein neues Logo kriegen soll..



Natürlich ist das kein großes Problem, trotzdem hätte ich ein Problem damit mich von einem Verband in der Politik vertreten zu lassen die sich mit NS-bahfteter Symbolik schmücken :m

Das ich generell ein großes Problem damit habe mich von dem sich anbahnenden Verband in der Politik vertreten zu lassen (wobei das eigtlich die falsche Wortwahl ist, denn mich als Angler vertritt er ja nicht wirklich, jedenfalls ganz offensichtlich nicht meine Interessen ...) brauch ich hier nicht zu erwähnen, ist ja auch OT


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich finde es jedenfalls auch pervers sich einer Symbolik zu bedienen die 1. Nichts mit der Fischerei zu tun hat und 2. NS-assoziiert ist.



Wie ich schon schrieb, mit der Begründung kann man, wenn man denn möchte, fast alles mit der NS-Zeit assoziieren, zumal die Wolfsangel als früheres Jagdgerät verwendet wurde, um nach Wölfen zu "Angeln", über Jahrhunderte als heraldische Figur in unzähligen Wappen Verwendung fand und unter diesem Kontext doch wohl nicht erklärt werden muß.
Interessant finde ich immer den Aufschrei der "Gerechten", sobald man wieder von irgendwoher einen Nazi-Verdacht herbeigezerrt hat. Irgendwie erscheint mir grad Claudia Roth vor meinem geistigen Auge, die würde das nämnlich nicht nur pervers finden, die wäre "zutiefst betroffen"...


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tja, dich mag es nicht interessieren - ich finde es jedenfalls auch pervers sich einer Symbolik zu bedienen die 1. Nichts mit der Fischerei zu tun hat und 2. NS-assoziiert ist.
> Ich meine ein Deutscher WasweißichVerband der sich mit nem Hakenkreuz schmückt oder eine Stadt mit der Odal-Rune im Wappen würde mich auch stören - ach, letzteres gibt es ja...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klein_Oschersleben
> #h



Es ist nicht so dass es mich nicht interessiert, es geht mir einfach darum dass alles was auch nur annähernd etwas mit der NS-Zeit zutun hat einfach "vernazit" wird... Und das kann nun langsam nicht mehr sein. Stellt euch mal vor Herr Hitler hätte einmal für 2 Sekunden einen Smiley hochgehalten, wir dürften sie bis heute nicht benutzen. Das ist lächerlich und engstirnig.

Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nebenher: Ein Fischereiaufseher in VDSF Montur mit Wolfsangel auf der Schulter



Wolfsangel am Kragenspiegel und dann schön blank gewichste Reitstiefel...#h


----------



## GeorgeB (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Diese ganze Nazijägerei mutiert langsam zu einer Groteske.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Das ist ja nun wirklich lächerlich in meinen Augen. Jeder der Mercedes fährt soll seinen Stern wohl auch abbrechen, weil MB Hauptmotorisierer des NS-Militärs war? und nein Wikipedia hilft da auch nicht, weil Mercedes die entsprechenden Kapitel streichen lassen hat...
Was machen wir mit unsrem Bundesadler? Oder dem Wappen der Seenotrettung? Eine Verschwörung tut sich auf  (bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen- danke)
Und von der Gruppe Kiss darf man wahrscheinlich gar nich erst anfangen 
Die unmengen an Runen die von den Nazis missbraucht wurden, dürften wohl alle nirgends mehr auftauchen? Norweger würden uns auslachen...

Man muss da schon ein wenig vorsichtig sein, wenn man über bestimmte symbole vorschnell urteilt.


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Jaja, ist halt immer so mit den roten Tüchern ;P

Ich selbst geb einen Schei* auf Geschichte und befasse mich so wenig wie möglich damit, kann daher schon Leute nicht verstehen die sich auf Traditionen und dergleichen berufen und wenn dann noch irgendwas darin vorkommt was mit aktuellen nationalistischen Bewegungen zu tun hat bin ich auf mindestens einem Auge blind


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Diese ganze Nazijägerei mutiert langsam zu einer Groteske.



So sieht es aus, mich wundert dass sich der Zentralrat der Juden noch nicht in den "Fall" eingeschaltet hat... |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Ich sehe das genauso wie S.-H.-Angler, GeorgeB und Aalredl!

Hier scheint wieder ein Berufsempörter etwas gefunden zu haben


----------



## Tate (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jein.
> Für das Verbot von gewissen Symbolen bin ich bei Weitem nicht - Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben (leider) auch, dass Voll*dioten sagen dürfen, was sie meinen.
> Allerdings hat eine größere Institution eben auch eine gewisse Verantwortung und muss bei dem was sie sagen bzw. repräsentieren aufpassen.


 
Ich schrieb daher auch ich könnte ein Verbot solcher Dinge nachvollziehen.
Habe mal bei Google etwas über den VDSF nachgelesen. So ist dieser Verein 1946 entstanden, also kurz nach der "dunkelsten" Epoche Deutschlands. Wieso hat sich damals niemand an diesem Zeichen gestört obwohl eben diese Herrschaft erst kurz zuvor(ca. 1Jahr) beendet wurde und mit Sicherheit mehr dadurch Leidtragende existierten
als heute?  Manchmal hat es den Anschein je länger die Zeit vergeht umso mehr werden uns Schuldgefühle eingeredet für Dinge die lange vor unserer Zeit geschahen. Man darf die Geschichte nicht vergessen aber ich finde finde es zum ... dies immer vorgehalten zu bekommen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Was machen wir mit unsrem Bundesadler? Oder dem Wappen der Seenotrettung? Eine Verschwörung tut sich auf  (bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen- danke)
> Und von der Gruppe Kiss darf man wahrscheinlich gar nich erst anfangen
> Die unmengen an Runen die von den Nazis missbraucht wurden, dürften wohl alle nirgends mehr auftauchen? .


 
Kann man außerhalb der Symbolik endlos fortführen:
So sollten wir alle keinen Volkswagen fahren oder Autobahnen benutzen oder das Berliner Olympiastidion betreten und die Siegessäule sollten wir sowieso sprengen. 

Oder: Man könnte sich vernünftig und differenziert mit der Historie auseinandersetzen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Kann man außerhalb der Symbolik endlos fortführen:
> So sollten wir alle keinen Volkswagen fahren oder Autobahnen benutzen oder das Berliner Olympiastidion betreten und die Siegessäule sollten wir sowieso sprengen.
> 
> Oder: Man könnte sich vernünftig und differenziert mit der Historie auseinandersetzen...



So ist es, deshalb diese Spitzen. Man muss das ganze aus einem vernünftigen, vorurteilsfreien und objektiven Blickpunkt betrachten und eben nicht immer gleich alles abstempeln. Ein Symbol wird mit der Sinnhaftigkeit aufgeladen, die man ihm selbst bzw. die Gesellschaft ihm gibt. Und genau soetwas findet im negativen Sinne statt, wenn man Sie verurteilt als etwas schlechtes, statt den Ursprung oder die eigentlichen Hintergrund genauer zu beleuchten. Zudem müsste Mannheim ebenso sein Wappen abändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Und nochmal, wie gesagt:
Nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF und der Umbenneung in DAFV soll es ja auch ein neues Logo geben und damit ist die Geschichte dann eh durch.

Nicht durch ist dann aber nach wie vor das anglerfeindliche Verhalten der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre..

Wenn ihr euch schon aufregen wollt, dann nach meiner Meinung wenigstens da, wo es sinnvoll und zielführend wäre und nicht über ein Logo, das schon für den Mülleimer vorbereitet ist..


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Na endlich mal einer der sich damit beschäftigt, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Natürlich sind alle VSDFler Nazis, genauso wie alle Leute Nazis sind die Ben Sherman, Lonsdale oder Pitbull Klamotten tragen, alle St.Pauli Fans Zecken sind, alle engagierten Fußballfans Hooligans und so weiter...#q
> Was wäre unser liebes Deutschland doch nur ohne Vorurteile und Engstirnigkeit.
> ...



Weil ich ja auch genau das behauptet habe!|kopfkrat Ich komme aus der linken Szene und weiss sehr wohl das dem nicht so ist. Ben Sherman sowie Lonsdale sind Kleidungsmarken die in der frühen und auch heutigen Skinheadszene Verwendung fanden und finden, ebenso wie Fred Perry. Die wenigsten Skinheads sind Nazis genauso wie die wenigsten Fußballfans Hools und die wenigsten Demonstranten, Anhänger des schwarzen Blocks sind.  Das ganze hat auch nichts mit Vorurteilen oder Engstirnigkeit zu tun. Vorverurteilt hast allerdings du, nämlich mich. Diese von dir als Zecken titulierten Menschen haben übrigens genau das gleiche Recht als Mensch und nicht als ,,Zecke'' wargenommen und beleidigt zu werden wie du.

Mal ganz ab davon, wenn alle einfach nur angeln,arbeiten, fußball spielen was auch immer gehen würden und sich nicht mal kritisch mit bestimmten Dingen auseinandersetzen ändert sich nie irgendwas. Aber leb mal weiter in deiner rosa roten Welt, denn wenn man alle schei*e die um einen herum passiert ignoriert, lebt es sich ja auch viel bequemer. Viel Spaß dabei!#q#q

,,Jein. 
Für das Verbot von gewissen Symbolen bin ich bei Weitem nicht - Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben (leider) auch, dass Voll*dioten sagen dürfen, was sie meinen.
Allerdings hat eine größere Institution eben auch eine gewisse Verantwortung und muss bei dem was sie sagen bzw. repräsentieren aufpassen.'' 



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, ich habe mit der Paragraphenangabe auch eher die NS-Thematik unterstreichen wollen. Eher im gegenteil sollen die Spinner doch alle nen fettes Hakenkreuz tragen dann sieht man wenigstens aus 100m Entfernung was da für ein Drecksstück (sry für den Kraftausdruck) vor einem herläuft.


''Nebenher: Ein Fischereiaufseher in VDSF Montur mit Wolfsangel auf der Schulter ist für die Presse und/oder anglerfeindliche Propaganda eine Person mit nem "Kick me!"-Zettel auf dem Rücken - gerade in komischen (meist stark linken) Ökoszenen''

Genau so sieht es aus!Wieso noch Zielscheiben zum Losballern liefern dann hat man bald nicht nur PETA sondern auch noch die halbe Antifa am Wasser stehen!

,,Es kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee die Autobahnen zurück zu bauen,obwohl diese doch damals nur zum militärischen Zwecke gebaut wurden''
Natürlich nicht, aber es ist etwas vollkommen anderes ein Verbandslogo zu ändern und etwas daraus zu entfernen, was da aufgrund seiner Geschichtlichen Verwendung in verschiedensten NS-Organisationen einfach nicht hin gehört.Mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Wolfsangel auch heute noch ein beliebtes Symbol der Neonaziszene ist. Wollt ihr mit NSU und co. in einen Topf geworfen werden?Ich nicht!


,,ich finde es jedenfalls auch pervers sich einer Symbolik zu bedienen die 1. Nichts mit der Fischerei zu tun hat und 2. NS-assoziiert ist.'' Dem wäre nichts hinzu zu fügen.Selbst in einem Jagdverein, fände ich das seltsam.

,,Da war mal was mit Kirche und Dorf und so... Mannomann! Differenzierung ist schon eine schwierige Sache, wie es mir scheint!'' Ja diffenzieren ist äußert schwer (Kirchen übrigens auch und da ich recht faul bin lass ich das Rumtragen selbiger in andere Habitate auch sein!) lesen wohl auch! Ich habe in keinem Wort den VDSF als Naziverband bezeichnet, sondern lediglich geäußert das ich es anstößig und abstoßend finde sich als in der Öffentlichkeit stehender Verband bzw sich allgemein mit solcher Symbolik zu ,,schmücken'' die meisten buddhistischen vereine Haben ja auch kein Sonnenrad/Swastika/Hakenkreuz in ihrem Logo, weil sie sich deren Bedeutung im geschichtlichen kontext bewusst sind und mit dieser nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen.

,,Ich habe mal einen vom Verband darauf angesprochen, er erklärte es mir so:
Das Symbol wurde schon vor den Verbrechern im damaligen Angelverband benutzt und es sollte eine Art Erinnerung an den von den Nazis zerschlagenen Angelverband sein.'' Schade ich konnte leider keine großartigen Infos dazu finden die Angelgeschichtsseite funtzt hier nicht richtig muss ich mal zuhause probieren ob's da geht. Aber ich werde mich da mal reinhängen allerdings frage ich mich was eine Wolfsangel in dem Logo eines FISCHEREI Verbands zu suchen hat bei nem Jagdverband wäre es ja noch zu verstehen da ja ein gewisser Zusammenhang besteht.

(Am Schluss nochmal so nebenbei und OT: 
auch die Ökos, Veggies, Veganer und Antispzieisten sind nicht alle komisch, verbort und der Feind aller Angler|supergri. Ich habe einige Veganer und Antispezies in meinem Freundeskreis und mit allen kann ich gut, sachlich und ohne beleidigend oder überheblich zu werden übers Angeln sprechen. Denn zumindest unter meinen Bekannten wird es als weniger schlimm angesehen, ein nicht menschliches Tier aus der Natur zu essen was ein Leben in selbiger verbracht hat als eines aus ner Fleischfabrik(schlimm ist es für die allerdings auch dann noch, aber das ist ja ihr gutes Recht und irgendwo auch ein Stück wahrheit!Wer will schon gegessen werden nur weil die andere Spezies Intelektuell und teilweise körperlich überlegen ist). Organisationen wie PETA und insbesondere Menschen die Angler anzeigen weil sie Fische mit dem Leben davon kommen lassen und ihnen ihre Freiheit zurück geben, kommen bei denen gaaaaaanz schlecht weg!#6)


----------



## Margarelon (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Kann man außerhalb der Symbolik endlos fortführen:
> So sollten wir alle keinen Volkswagen fahren oder Autobahnen benutzen oder das Berliner Olympiastidion betreten und die Siegessäule sollten wir sowieso sprengen.
> 
> Oder: Man könnte sich vernünftig und differenziert mit der Historie auseinandersetzen...



Die Autobahnen darfst du weiter nutzen, die gab es schon vorher...
Zitat Wikipedia "Die Bezeichnung „Autobahn“ wurde erstmals von Robert Otzen im Jahr 1929 geprägt."
Und der gute Adenauer hat "unsere" A555 von Köln nach Bonn, die erste "richtige" Autobahn, im Jahr 1932 eröffnet...

Also: Freiheit für die Autobahn!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der linken Szene und weiss sehr wohl das dem nicht so ist.
> 
> _Also ein rot lackierter Nazi(Achtung Sarkasmus)
> Sag mal, rote Sterne finden doch in "eurer Szene" massenhaft Verwendung, ist das eigentlich in Ordnung für dich?
> ...



#h#h#h


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Die Autobahnen darfst du weiter nutzen, die gab es schon vorher...
> Zitat Wikipedia "Die Bezeichnung „Autobahn“ wurde erstmals von Robert Otzen im Jahr 1929 geprägt."
> Und der gute Adenauer hat "unsere" A555 von Köln nach Bonn, die erste "richtige" Autobahn, im Jahr 1932 eröffnet...
> 
> Also: Freiheit für die Autobahn!


 

Juhuuu! 

Wobei:

Es gab gut 5000 Jahre vorher das hinduistische Sonnenrad, bevor es zum Hakenkreuz "pervertiert" wurde. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund: Also doch keine Autobahn mehr fahren, schon gar nicht im Golf:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Und nochmal, wie gesagt:
Nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF und der Umbenneung in DAFV soll es ja auch ein neues Logo geben und damit ist die Geschichte dann eh durch.

Nicht durch ist dann aber nach wie vor das anglerfeindliche Verhalten der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre..

Wenn ihr euch schon aufregen wollt, dann nach meiner Meinung wenigstens da, wo es sinnvoll und zielführend wäre und nicht über ein Logo, das schon für den Mülleimer vorbereitet ist..


----------



## GeorgeB (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Ganz easy, Rantanplan: Du bist 24, und entstammst der linken Szene. Ich z.B. bin 29. Aus Leidenschaft, schon ziemlich lange. Also gut 2 mal 24, und entstamme einer Szene, die schon viele Szenen erlebt hat. 

Im Moment nimmt dieses Suchen nach Nazisymbolen manische Ausmaße an. Alle historischen Symbole oder Begriffe, die irgendwann mal von Nazis oder einem Nazi verwendet wurden, werden mit unterschwelligen Vorwürfen an den Anwender belastet. Man überschlägt sich damit, immer neue Dinge zu finden. Und das geht, Verzeihung, Leuten wie mir, und ich bin da nicht allein, irgendwann einfach nur noch genau so auf die Eier, wie überdrehte Peta- oder Veganer Anklagen. 3 Wochen fleischlos ernährt, die letzten Chicken-Wings noch nicht ganz ausgeschi..., und schon sind alle Nicht-Veganer Mörder. 

Diese Moralisten haben einfach etwas zu viel preußische Zeigefingermentalität ihrer Großväter im Blut. Opa war empört über alles Undeutsche, der Enkel über alles Deutsche. Immer eine Spur pedantischer als der Nachbar. Mahnen und warnen. Zeigefinger hoch. Am teutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.

Das nervt zunehmend. Und deshalb reagieren hier manche User auch etwas ungehaltener, als du es eigentlich "verdienst".


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Sry so schnell kann ich nicht schreiben wie ich hier offensichtlich klarstellen muss was mich an der ganzen Sache stört, da sich das Logo sowieso bald ändert (Danke für den hinweis Thomas) ist die Diskusion schon fast müßig, aber eben nur fast. Ich habe übrigens nicht nach dieser Thematik gesucht, so wie das offensichtlich manch einer hier annimmt ich bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen und ich bin bestimmt kein Berufsempörter nur weil ich mich an solch einer Symbolik störe. Der Hintergrund im Zusammenhang mit dem Verband und warum das Logo eine Wolfsangel trägt ist leider nicht auf die Schnelle auszumachen aber grade dann wenn der Verband 1946 gegründet wurde, liegt es nahe das so mancher ehem. NS-Funktionär sich hier verwirklicht hat. Nur weil das Regime zerschlagen war sind die Nazis die es in diesem gab ja nicht verschwunden die gab und gibt(wenn auch nicht mehr viele) es weiterhin.

''Wie ich schon schrieb, mit der Begründung kann man, wenn man denn möchte, fast alles mit der NS-Zeit assoziieren, zumal die Wolfsangel als früheres Jagdgerät verwendet wurde, um nach Wölfen zu "Angeln", über Jahrhunderte als heraldische Figur in unzähligen Wappen Verwendung fand und unter diesem Kontext doch wohl nicht erklärt werden muß.'' 
Nee muss er nicht, habe ich aber bereits im ersten Posting getan 
,,Eine Wolfsangel war ursprünglich, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Gerät zum fangen von Wölfen, irgendwann wurde das dann als runenähnliches Symbol (heraldistische Figur) verwendet, schon vor der NS-Zeit und hauptsächlich in Wappen etc.''
Das ändert aber schlichtweg nichts daran das es ethisch und moralisch in meinen Augen nicht vertretbar ist sich mit solcher Symbolik zu ,,schmücken''
Ich finde auch das Logo von Kiss daneben, obwohl sie gute Musik machen und obwohl Gene Simmons jüdischen glaubens und somit bestimmt kein Nazi ist. Ein T-Shirt von denen würde ich trotzdem nicht tragen ebenso wenig wie eines von der linksradikalen Crust-Band SS-Kaliert. Wieso? Eben weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es sich nicht gehört und es moralisch und ethisch verwerflich ist! Vieleicht sollte sich der eine oder andere hier nochmal ins Gedächtnis rufen das es bei diesem Thema nicht um irgend nen scheiß geht sondern um die ermordung von mehr als 6 Millionen Menschen. Kramt doch mal die alten schulbücher raus und seht euch ein paar KZ-Bilder an, oder noch besser nutzt das internet dazu, da findet man mehr. Wer dann noch immer nicht verstehen kann wieso mich soetwas stört, ist in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend abgestumpft, dumm und sollte dringend etwas an seinem Bildungsstand tun und an seiner emotionalen Intelligenz arbeiten.

,,Ich selbst geb einen Schei* auf Geschichte und befasse mich so wenig wie möglich damit'' Dann solltest du das vielleicht mal tun, Bildung schadet nicht! Aber Vorsicht! die Wahrheit ist vlt. unbequem!!!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch schon aufregen wollt, dann nach meiner Meinung wenigstens da, wo es sinnvoll und zielführend wäre und nicht über ein Logo, das schon für den Mülleimer vorbereitet ist..


 

Die meisten hier regen sich eh nur darüber auf, dass man sich darüber aufregt...|supergri




 - Initiative Pro-Autobahn -


----------



## Lorenz (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



> Eher im gegenteil sollen die Spinner doch alle nen fettes Hakenkreuz  tragen dann sieht man wenigstens aus 100m Entfernung was da für ein  Drecksstück ... vor einem herläuft.


Deine Idee erinnert an..., tja und sowas tätest du auch noch gutheißen |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Ich musste erstmal nachlesen, was eine Wolfsangel ist, wie das Symbol entstand & verwendet wurde/wird und wie überhaupt das Logo aussieht.

Sehe das selbst recht unkritisch, finde es aber völlig legitim, dass man sich darüber Gedanken macht und hier diskutiert.
Den TE & andere als 'Berufsempörer' darzustellen ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Wer dann noch immer nicht verstehen kann wieso mich soetwas stört, ist in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend abgestumpft, dumm und sollte dringend etwas an seinem Bildungsstand tun und an seiner emotionalen Intelligenz arbeiten.


 
Versteh schon, warum dich das stört, verstehst DU auch, warum MICH das NICHT stört?


----------



## gründler (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Moin Moin


Jedes Jahr treffen sich hier bei mir im Ort 500-1000Rechte ein,um an eine Person zu gedenken,darauf hin folgen ca.1000-2000 Linke und in der mitte ca.5000 Polizisten nen Hubschrauber Pferde Hunde......

Die Rechten maschieren mit Angel und VDSF Logo durch die Strasse ohne irgendwelche Gewalt auszuüben,die Linken packen ihre Futterschleudern aus und schiessen mit bleien und steinen auf die Rechten,dann geht die Polente dazwischen und haut den Linken auf'n Kopp....


Das ganze geht jetzt schon ca.10 Jahre so jedes Jahr aufs neue,bis heute kostet es jedesmal ca .250.000€ die der Bürger zahlt,und bis heute haben alle nix gelernt ausser blutige Nasen Verhaftungen...etc.


Ich fahre an diesem tag immer Angeln oder Jagen und lass die machen. 


|wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Sag mal sind wir hier in einen Forum für Angler oder ist das ein politisches Board? Rechts oder links wie auch immer, das gehört hier nicht her. Jeder wie auch ich hat eine bestimmte politische Meinung, der eine mehr und der andere weniger. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum man in diesen Forum nun breittreten muss. 

Du bist Links eingestellt? Gut das ist deine Sache aber mit dem Thema hier hat das nichts zu tun. Unsere deutsche Geschichte und Ansichten darüber passen hier wirklich nicht rein und wer unbedingt darüber schreiben möchte kann gerne spezielle Foren besuchen und sich austoben, so mache ich das auch. Lasst das Logo eben Logo sein es gibt wichtigeres in einen Forum für Angler,worüber es zu diskutieren lohnt....



> Das ändert aber schlichtweg nichts daran das es ethisch und moralisch in  meinen Augen nicht vertretbar ist sich mit solcher Symbolik zu  ,,schmücken''


Schön für dich und wenn du keine anderen Probleme hast von mir aus, aber lass das jeden bitte seine Sorge sein ob er das als vertretbar empfindet oder nicht. Danke....


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

,,Deine Idee erinnert an..., tja und sowas tätest du auch noch gutheißen'' MOMENT MAL!! Wenn ich etwas gar nicht ab kann dann wenn man versucht mir die Worte im Mund umzudrehen und auch noch ohne zusammenhang zu zitieren. Ich habe nie davon gesprochen irgendwelchen Menschen Hakenkreuze zu tätowieren oder ähliches und ich würde soetwas schon gar nicht gutheißen! Vieleicht hast du mich auch nur falsch verstanden aber was ich meinte war etwas vollkommen anderes. Es bezog sich auf das Verbot Hakenkreuze in der öffentlichkeit zu tragen. Meine Meinung dazu ist soll jeder der es will gern machen dann sieht man wenigstens was da für einer steht,läuft oder was auch immer. Hoffe das war jetzt deutlich genug für dich!


,,Also ein rot lackierter Nazi(Achtung Sarkasmus)
Sag mal, rote Sterne finden doch in "eurer Szene" massenhaft Verwendung, ist das eigentlich in Ordnung für dich?'' 
Naja aus dem alter bin ich raus, aber es gibt (leider) durchaus Leute die so links sind das sie rechts wieder raus kommen und das ist in meinen Augen auch alles andere als in Ordnung oder akzeptabel,ich bin in ,,der Szene'' aber auch nicht sonderlich beliebt aufgrund meiner diesbezüglichen Denkweise.
 Den roten Stern in diesem zusammenhang zu nennen ist gar nicht mal abwegig, wurden doch unter Stalin seinen Nachfolgern und dieversen anderen Leuten die sich als kommunisten, sozialisten oder was auch immer bezeichnen grausamste Verbrechen verübt und unzählige Menschen ermordet. Von daher heiße ich es auch nicht gut wenn jemand mit UDSSR oder Kambodscha,Kuba oder überhaupt einer Landesfahne oder meinetwegen auch einem Roten Stern rumläuft,auch wenn ich das früher selber getan habe.(da sieht man das Bildung einen auch weiter bringen kann[nicht auf dich bezogen]) Links sein bedeutet für mich, auch Antinational zu sein, sprich gegen jeden Nationalstaat und gegen jeglich Unterteilung von Menschen sei es nun in Rassen oder in Länder. 


,,allerdings finde ich es bemerkenswert, daß du bei dem Begriff "Zecken" plötzlich so betroffen reagierst und von dem Recht auf Wahrnehmung als Mensch schwadronierst, du bist ja als Linker gewissermaßen ein toleranter Philantrop und jeder Mitmensch hat das recht, auch als Mensch wahrgenommen zu werden und nicht etwa abwertend als Zecke, stimmts?

Vor diesem Hintergrund lasse ich folgendes Statement von dir einfach mal unkommentiert für sich sprechen, obwohl es mir in den Fingern juckt....


sollen die Spinner doch alle nen fettes Hakenkreuz tragen dann sieht man wenigstens aus 100m Entfernung was da für ein Drecksstück (sry für den Kraftausdruck) vor einem herläuft.'' 

Oh ich nehme das Drecksstück von Spinner und Mensch sehr wohl als solchen war, wenn auch als einen ziemlich dummen, verblendeten und fehlgeleiteten, aber trotz alledem als Menschen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon hat die Titulierung Drecksstück wenig mit dem Vergleich mit einem Parasiten zu tun und von daher schon eine ganz andere Qualität, aber vieleicht lasse ich da lieber Wiki sprechen:
,,In der Ideologie des heutigen Rechtsextremismus gehören Zecken zu den Hauptfeindbildern und gelten als „Undeutsche in Ideologie und Kultur“.[3] Die Charakterisierung als Zecke, ein Parasit, knüpft an die in der Sprache des Nationalsozialismus gebräuchlichen Tiermetaphern, insbesondere für die sogenannten Volksschädlinge, an.''
Wenn du Spaß dran und nix zu tun hast kannste jetzt gerne noch sämtliche meiner Postings absuchen ob du nicht noch sowas tolles findest mit dem du vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken kannst.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2012)

*AW: VDSF Verbandslogo Wolfsangel/NS-Symbolik*

Das geht mir jetzt alles definitiv zu sehr ins allgemeinpolitische und zu weit weg von Angel/Verbandspolitik..

Bevor sich welche noch ganz vergallopieren:
Dicht..


----------

